# Help In organizing an upland game hunt



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope this is where this should belong. So the details of the hunt I am trying to organize is this. I am the Commander of the Sons Of The American Legion Post 112 in Salt Lake City (Murray), and I am trying to organize an upland game hunt for the Sons of The American Legion who will sponsor an American Legion member. For those who don't know a member of the American Legion is an active duty or retired war veteran, a Sons Of The American Legion member is someone who has had a father, mother, grandmother, grandfather etc... on active duty at some point in their life, this can include most times if that family member was in the reserves. 

The reason I am trying to organize this hunt is a lot of members like hunting but are not sure of where to go or what a good affordable ranch would be. The other reason is to get new members and keep existing members active by showing them their dues pay for more than just a private place to eat with good food and affordable prices. I have never organized anything like this and the places I have called are not all that interested in donating time, lowering prices, or donating dogs. The American Legion is a non-profit group with very low funds and cannot afford to pay the entire bill.

So the questions become, has anyone ever set up something like this? Do you guys have any ideas of what ranches I could call to try to get this arranged (I talked to hickens chickens and they are not interested, I have also called cedar valley rooster ranches and they are not interested)? If you were a member of my post would this be something of interest to you and would you be willing to help pool money together to pay for a hunt like this? Has anyone ever tried to get donations from stores like Sportsmans Warehouse for things like this? If I can't find a ranch would anyone be willing to possibly donate some dogs and time and take us to some locations where there might be birds? Does anyone have any items you would be willing to part with for us to put in a raffle to help raise funds or could be used as booby prizes such as worst shot for the day, most shells used on one bird things of that nature? 

Currently I have 5 Sons of the American Legion willing to put in some money and have pledged to take and chosen an American Legion member to take. In our post we have Veterans from WW2, Vietnam, Korean War, Desert Storm, and the current conflict, most are older in age and would not be able to navigate steep terrain, or long hikes. 90% of them smoke cigarettes or cigars. If I can get this organized I know of 5 new members it will bring into our Post and will help keep the post active and more people willing to volunteer their time for the various community events that our Post does. 

So what help/suggestions can you guys give me private messages are ok since I know some don't want to post information on here. Also if you would like/need my contact information you can send me a private message and i can give you my contact information. If you would like to see what our Post is like I can sponsor you to get in and get you a meal. Most meals are a lot of food and are $6 bucks. And it is a very friendly atmosphere. 

Thank you for your time in reading this and I apologize if I have posted this in the wrong forum. I have been known to do that from time to time  Thank you in advance for any information you can give me on this.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, that is unfortunate that some businesses just want to take, even when a great cause comes along and the chance to give a little back arises.

Guess I know who to refer or not to refer people to now!!

Lets step up fella's 
I'm in for the first $20 do I have any willing to match???


----------

